# Aeration



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

How big of an airstone do I need for a 55 gallon tank for the correct aeration? Or do I just put in an airstone that is big enugph to make the whole water surface ripple?


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

I have two 55g's. One has an air pump with one outlet, and one stone. The other has a pump with two outlets, so I used 2 stones. The stones are just the 2 for 88 cents variety from Walmart, and I feel I have adequate aeration.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

If you have a filter that aggitates the surface you really do not need any airstones for aeration. Airstones add very little O to the tank from the bubbles, their effectivenes is in the bubbles roiling the surface to permit the free excahange of gasses between the water and the air. Of course you may like the way the bubbles look in your tank and some fish seem to enjoy playing in them.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i agree with daviddoyle, if you like the looks of it, it doesn't really matter!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Ya totally agree... really, it's for decoration uise only


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

if you have a filter with a good output then it will be fine altough this looks hella cool too air curtain and rena air 300


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

hmm... the links are broken lol, :rip:


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

What links, cheseboy?


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

i took them off cause i was too lazy to fix them...lmao cheese boy...i like cheese...chedar...extra sharp...marbled...land o' lakes....dairy products...cows...utters...are like boobs


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

I use power heads with venturi valve for current, aeration, and surface agitation.
You could use 2 power heads with a gph of 200 or less, for your 55.

if you insist on using a pump with airstone, use a check valve too.


----------



## Stix87 (Jul 28, 2005)

*lol*



solar-ton said:


> i took them off cause i was too lazy to fix them...lmao cheese boy...i like cheese...chedar...extra sharp...marbled...land o' lakes....dairy products...cows...utters...are like boobs


 t: Very funny. I work in a Grocery store and work in the dairy section, and our promotion allows us to dress up as cowboys and cowgirls for 2 weeks for a sale we're having so all that stuff about Land o' Lands extra sharp and cow utters was quiet funny to me.....reading back i see how sad my life is t:


----------



## Stix87 (Jul 28, 2005)

anyway about the topic, when your drainage from the filter hits the water it aerate the tank. Air stones serve 2 purposes as far as i know, for deco and to keep the surface water moving. In my 10g the surface water was very still on the oppiste side of the filter. After a while gunk and bactira started growing on the surface since it was caml and still. In my 55g i have mywhisper 40-60 on my wide and an airstone on the other side, this way the surface is always being moved making sure that bacteria cant form in clumps


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

solar-ton said:


> i took them off cause i was too lazy to fix them...lmao cheese boy...i like cheese...chedar...extra sharp...marbled...land o' lakes....dairy products...cows...utters...are like boobs


it's cheseboy not cheeseboy. there is a diffrance, lol

by the way this is:


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

lol sorry i just like cheese* a lot*


----------

